# can this hold my aquarium?



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

My aquarium stand is uneven. Got it from someone very cheaply, including tank. The bottom part of the wood has been chewed or worn away. Filter wont work because of unevenness. Yes, I know I could use a shim, but cant find any at hand. 

Could I use a dresser? Would it be strong enough for 48 gall tank? It's about hip height or higher. Strong, sturdy, real wood. Would it hold that much weight?


----------



## canterin' (Feb 2, 2009)

I have no idea how sturdy your dresser is, but you must consider that your aquarium water alone will weigh 408 lbs.(48 x 8.5 lbs.) along with added weight of the aquarium itself and related equipment. Personally, I wouldn't take the chance and find or construct something more suitable.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

well canterin', thanks for the input; if I knew how to make one, I'd do it.

Priced the ones at pet store-- eeek!! All they are is crappy pressboard, but the prices are as if they're made out of gold.


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

All you need is a 2x4 framing for an all glass aquarium. The weight is on the 4 corners. As long as all 4 corners are level, thats all thats needed.
Not hard to toss together a 2x4 frame. Just make a frame rectangle thats fits the tank size and nail it onto legs with some cross pieces for support so it doesnt sway.

Heck our 150 gallon was on a 2x4 frame and it worked out fine. Painted the wood and it looked good to.


----------



## TRAILRIDER (Apr 16, 2007)

It might or might not....remember to figure at least 10 pounds for each gallon capacity. So it would have to hold around 500 pounds. And also remember, you will spill water on it during water changes, you will, I promise . So don't use anything you don't mind ruining. You'd be better off waiting to set up til you find a suitable stand (like the 2 x 4 stands mentioned) or find some one to make one for you. You don't want to come home to a mess one day. Good luck. Your aquarium will be up and running for many years, take your time and set it up properly and you will enjoy it more. Mary.


----------



## TRAILRIDER (Apr 16, 2007)

Oh one more thing, the important reason to have your tank completely level is not so the filters work. An unbalanced tank will eventually spring a BIG leak. That little bit of silicone on the edges doesn't count for much when the strain of all that weight is unbalanced.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

thanks all!

Yes, I worry about the tank leaking, but cant stand the thought of 200 smackers for pressboard. 

Trying to think of someone to build one for me.
Sherry


----------



## Nickme23 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hehe! Cool, A question relating to something I have some expertise in!

I've taken care of and owned aquariums for the past 20 years. From 400 gal saltwater setups to 2 gal nanos. If your stand is uneven the aquarium will break. You will not know when, but one day the stress will become too much and it'll shatter. Trust me it's not even worth the possibility of 140 gals of water on the floor. Imagine dumping 3 gallon jugs of water on your floor... 50 times... the whole room would be flooded.

If you know of anybody who can make a sturdy frame of 2x4s that will distribute the weight evenly across the whole outside edge of the aquarium you'd probably be able to get one pretty cheaply. Never, ever, ever, ever allow any pressure on the bottom pane of glass from the stand. The whole weight of the aquarium should be supported along the perimeter of the aquarium. I was washing out a 20 gallon tank outside and didn't check the ground well enough before I rinsed it out and a black walnut was under the tank. Shattered the bottom glass. Also, if the boards don't meet up precisely then it will put pressure on a corner which depending on how much of a gap, it may tear the silicone, or it may not. So make sure the only supporting boards are along the perimeter, and as flush as they can get. Larger aquariums like that are often set on top of a layer of foam to cushion and even out any higher pressure points.

I've used dressers before but never with anything over 30 gallons. I used an old dresser set that used to be the bottom of a water bed but that was specifically designed to hold the weight (unlike a normal dresser)

Yes the stands in the petstores are overpriced and cheaply made and I'd never buy one. I've always built my own. I better stop talking about this or else I'll get bit by the aquarium bug again :help:

Any questions at all don't hesitate to ask! I'll be checking back to hear how things go.


----------



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

I usedthe wood from A old waterbed once. it held my 55 gal and A 20 gall both. You might be able to find A old shipping crate. For the lumber. Just remember to remove All the nails..


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

A good alternative might be what my son did if you can find one cheap. He used an old piano bench for his 35ish gallon tank. It worked very good. It was old and sturdy so that helped.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

thanks all, nothing yet--no time. I talked to another aquarium hobbyist. She told me she didn't have probs using old sturdy coffee tables. (sturdy being the operative word I guess) She showed me all her tanks, many WERE on tables or stands, 55 gals included. 
I would like to have a stand built, just out of 2 by 4s like one of you said. Eventually perhaps. 
I went and bought some shims, since couldn't find any around my house. Will empty soon, down low, and insert them under the stand. Hope that brings it level.


----------



## deetu (Dec 19, 2004)

Hey Nickme,
I was looking at a 47 gallon colum tank for my seahorses but the stand had a middle piece in it to hold a canaster filter and shelves on the outside. I like the tank but I want to put my sump under and can't because of that middle piece. I could make a stand and wondered if that middle piece was necessary but I see larger stands that don't need it....
Do you have any pictures or diagrams from your stands?
Here is a picture of my 20 gallon Xhigh with fuge.


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

I built a stand for a 55 gallon tank from 2 by 4's and angle iron. I stained it and varnished it. That stand did perfect. I later added wood over the bottom part for a shelf. Once I added curtains for a time too. Just make 2 frames of 2 by 4's on thier sides. Then install your "legs" which are 2 by 4's in each corner. Then make it really solid with the addition of the angled metal on each side of the corner going from bottom of top frame to side of leg. (so you would need 8 for top, 8 for bottom) which is attached with 4 screws each. Size the frame so the tank sits squarely on the frame....so outside dimension is same as your tank. You do not need to fill in the frame at all...the weight is all on the outside edges of the tank....the bottom glass does not need support. I think back 20 yrs ago I built it myself for under $15 for 4-5 2 by 4's and 16 angle irons....oh wait...$18 as I bought a msall can of stain and small can of varnish.


----------

